# Re-lettering tender options



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Is there any way to do it over the existing lettering with a way back to original?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> Is there any way to do it over the existing lettering with a way back to original?


Details, details. 

What tender are you trying to redo?
What scale?

How bad is it? 
How are the lettering on there now? Decals?

Picture of how bad it is?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It's not that its bad, I want to preserve the existing Pennsylvania paint if I can. I want Polar Express for now. It's HO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> It's not that its bad, I want to preserve the existing Pennsylvania paint if I can. I want Polar Express for now. It's HO.


I guess decals? 

Why don't you throw a picture in? 

Maybe just give it a weathering job?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Hutch...what is wrong with that lettering?
It looks fine?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you want to get rid of the Pennsylvania and replace it with Polar Express instead?

Is that a decal? 
If so try some IPA 99% or 91% (rubbing alcohol) on a Q-tip and gently rub over the decal.

Stay away from other %'s as some might have chemicals that will harm the paint.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I want to be able to easily go back to the original if I get tired of Polar Express. If there's no easy way then I'll try to remove it. Not like it's a particularly valuable loco. Maybe I'll just look for a 2-8-4 Berkshire Pere Marquette with no lettering.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> I want to be able to easily go back to the original if I get tired of Polar Express. If there's no easy way then I'll try to remove it. Not like it's a particularly valuable loco. Maybe I'll just look for a 2-8-4 Berkshire Pere Marquette with no lettering.


How about just adding Polar Express under the Pennsylvania?

The Pennsylvania Polar Express. :thumbsup:

I think that what your asking can't be done?
It is either one or the other as I see it. 

Is.....it.....a....decal?:dunno:
Or is it like a heat stamp?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The Pennsylvania Polar Express. 
I like it. 
I'm watching an unlettered Pere Maquette on Ebay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is.....it.....a....decal?


Is.....it.....a....decal?



Is.....it.....a....decal?


Is.....it.....a....decal?


Is.....it.....a....decal?

I am guessing it is?:dunno:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I understand your frustration but I don't have it in front of me to inspect. :cheeky4: I left it at work. I'll let you know what I think on Monday when I can put under a magnifier. It seems like it's painted.





big ed said:


> Is.....it.....a....decal?
> 
> 
> Is.....it.....a....decal?
> ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, I thought maybe my question was showing for me only. 

Most likely it is a decal, maybe the IPA and Q tip will work on them.

There is mention here of someone who had good results that way without damaging the paint.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if a vinyl decal made up would work?

It should come off easy? I don't know if it would harm the Pennsylvanian, maybe someone else will add to this ideal?

A vinyl decal thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16236&highlight=removing+decals


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few more threads on removing decals if you want to look through them.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=763878


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry about that. In the future I'll try to spend a little more time typing and explaining. I shouldn't have let that go without some kind of response. Iam a man of few words.



big ed said:


> OK, I thought maybe my question was showing for me only.
> 
> Most likely it is a decal, maybe the IPA and Q tip will work on them.
> 
> There is mention here of someone who had good results that way without damaging the paint.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Are there any custom decal makers out there. I know I can print my own but I'd rather have better quality if I can get it. Also, how difficult is it to lay the letters on one at a time? I've never tried it but I know I can get the letters in the font I want if I have to do it that way..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch

You'd sure need a steady hand to lay on road name letters one at a time.

I just changed one digit on a loco # so it would be different from a twin loco.
You have to get the spacing right both vertically and laterally. It wuz
tough enuf doing that with just one digit. Had to do over one side. 
but they both eventually came out good. I used dry transfer not
a decal. 

Try for a decal and sleep at night. 

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Where can I get one?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It's... painted!

It's... painted!

It's... painted!

It's... painted!

That was fun!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch

My guess is your tender lettering is painted on. :laugh:

Not sure what that does for comfortable sleeping tho. 

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know either but you're right Don, it's painted and I guess it has to come off unless I can make a Polar Express decal on a printer with a black enough background to cover the Pennsylvania.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Alternate idea - seal the painted lettering with a few coats of clear matte paint to protect them.

Get a low-tack vinyl decal made, you could have a background color with contrasting letters on it. Then stick it on the side of your tender. Eventually if you decide to peel it off, hopefully the clear will protect the original lettering.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

This just made me think of something. I could make something that looks like a plaque and just stick it on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> It's... painted!
> 
> It's... painted!
> 
> ...



I only asked 5 times in 5 posts before I got an answer.
A simple I don't know would have worked after the first " Is it a decal" question :smokin:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

big ed said:


> I only asked 5 times in 5 posts before I got an answer.
> A simple I don't know would have worked after the first " Is it a decal" question :smokin:


I agree but that was more fun.:laugh:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I got started on it at lunchtime today. Done!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is what I meant when I said maybe a vinyl decal would work.

It is crooked you know? 

But barely noticeable. :thumbsup:

Will it come off easy?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Took another stab at it with a black background and goldish letters using the correct font. I tried to copy the font in this pic.










I'll have my daughter print out some decals of this for me.

When I removed the other one, some of the paint came off. So now I know how to remove the original letters. Scotch Tape!








It's still crooked I'll take more care with the decal.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I just noticed something else I can add. The cab is lit in the photos I've found on google. I'll be adding that plus paint the red roof black.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I liked the fancy letters better, but it is your train.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I liked them too but that's not what is on the Lionel model. What the heck, I'm not even using the right engine. I might as well use the font I like. I'm glad you pointed that out.
Thanks big ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just put it on a little bit straighter. 
It might look better with gold lettering on a black back ground instead of the white back ground. Maybe?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's my plan. I won't rush the decal and it _will_ be straight.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

If you search Ebay for "decal", a seller for custom made waterslide decals will come up. I haven't tried them yet, but intend to in the near future. From reading the information they provide on the Ebay listing, sounds like they would be able to print up just about anything a person wanted (unless there is copyright problems????). Anyway, hope this helps you, and if you use it, please post how results were.

God Bless

Bob


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. One question though. Are they better than the ones you can print at home with regular ink. Do they use paint? Alright, 2 questions.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I haven't ordered any yet, so I have no further information on them. Just thought you may want to check out the sight. 

God Bless
Bob


----------

